# My Makita battery charger is singing to me.



## pdmig (Nov 21, 2010)

I use the song because I cannot hear the beep. It is too short. It does sound a little funny but I know when the battery is done.


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I can not get mine to sing


Maybe set the mood for it... Some soft candlelight, a bottle of wine, talk nicely to it... You never know where it may go. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)




----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I just put my Bosch batteries on the charger and look at my watch. When 30 minutes have passed it's charged.


Today I was using the tools pretty hard in 101 weather. The charger went into cool down mode and it needed extra time to charge. So it is not always gonna be 30 minutes.


----------



## Miss Brown (Mar 30, 2011)

Holy crow. Thanks Leo...all has become clear! I'm excited to go through the songs. 



> With all the Makita threads around this place you should know this by now.[/QUOTE
> Ya think I read CT that much? Yesh, I still go to work...Not to mention....
> 
> I wouldn't be looking for news/advice about Makita. I already know that they ARE THE effing BEST. Little shrimpy me can hit a 3 inch screw into pt 30 feet up in the air, on a ladder, left-handed!!! Makes me look grrreat. Ryobi? I can't even sink a drywall screw with those. :laughing:


----------



## Miss Brown (Mar 30, 2011)

omg. Tom, that's awesome. (learning to croon.) holy god.


----------



## cheekys00 (Jan 10, 2013)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I just put my Bosch batteries on the charger and look at my watch. When 30 minutes have passed it's charged.


I put my makita lithium ion batteries on the charger and look at my watch. When *15* minutes have passed it's charged


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Must be the 1.5AH batteries. The 3AH batters charge in about 35-45 minutes.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

How do you get to sing:blink:


----------



## Jswills76 (Nov 12, 2012)

Leo G said:


> Must be the 1.5AH batteries. The 3AH batters charge in about 35-45 minutes.


I never had my 3ah take more then 30min


----------

